# Completely cured my anxiety, but now another problem!



## WackyJacky (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, about 2 years ago I suffered a death in the family.. my brother who I grew up with my whole life died of cancer at the young age of only 35... after this happend I became what I like to call "Terminally depressed" .. I ended up losing my job because I didn't want to leave my bed and be out in the world, I just wanted my brother to come back... Sooner or later I started forcing myself to get up out of bed and by this time I was still very depressed but not enough anymore to make me completely immobilized, I also found myself to be INCREDIBLY anxious dealing with severe anxiety all throughout my days dealing with CONSTANT panic attacks. Especially in social situations... So a friend of mine convinced me to go see a psychologist who eventually referred me to a pyschiatrist who I began to see regularly...This doctor must have put me on and I must have tried every drug out there from zoloft to paxil, prozac, celexa, buspar, klonopin, and most recently xanax which I'm still on. 

NONE of these meds worked for me... the depression, anxiety, and worst of all-panic attacks continued. Eventually, desperate, I began scouring the web for answers and I eventually came across this site .. http://www.anxiety.pcti-system.com .. which is this program to cure anxiety/panic attacks for good all naturally.. To make a long story short, it worked incredibly for me.. my anxiety is gone, depression as well almost all but gone, and I haven't had a panic attack in over a month. I do though from time to time still feel sorrow over my brother. However, this is my problem: I'm still taking my xanax because I'm completely ADDICTED.. when I try to stop taking it I start going through incredible withdrawls mentally and physically... If I would have known of this addiction problem I would have never allowed my doctor to put me on them. Has anyone else suffered from benzo addiction and if so, know how to safely get off it with minimal side effects?? Please any advice/comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!

P.s- For those of you on SSRI antidepressants, I would really recommend taking a look at this site: SSRI Stories .. From what I can tell looking in hindsight, these are potentially very unhealthy dangerous drugs.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

first, congratulations on getting through your anxiety and depression! i really hope it keeps helping you, but the encouraging this is even if this websites stops helping, you know you can help yourself. thats great. 

about the addiction- have you considered talking to a doctor about how to come off them?


----------



## MissTiaraz82 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Jacky.. I'm sorry to hear about your brother. Congradulations on overcoming your anxiety and panic attacks... It's always good to hear positive stories from people. I also for the most part am over my anxiety.. coincidently as a result of the same program from the very site that you mentioned. It has worked very well for me as well... As far as your addiction problem, I'm not sure but I would say the way to do it would be to probably slowly ween off of it just like you would with any other drug.. Have you told your doctor about this problem???


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

If your still on xanax, how can you attribute the site you suggest for your recovery?
after all... you are still on xanax ! which is for anxiety


am I missing something here?


I am getting dizzy trying to figure this out. How can you say
the site you suggest cured you
BUT YOUR STILL TAKING xanax ? even saying your addicted to it.

? deeply confused on this one.. isnt that med xanax for anxiety and panic attacks?


----------



## feylovelyheart (Jun 13, 2009)

HI jack...
My H also is in xanax. and I know how hard it is to quit. but one time he tried to tapper it down by mixing the xanax with valium. It worked for him but now he comes back to xanax because he feels so depressed in valium.


----------

